# The Swinger has started Wahoo



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Boy, some tough lessons learned. I changed the Dodge ignition over to a new style module. A different full voltage coil was to be used. I thot the factory coil would be OK. It did work for a half minute. The coil failed and the fault was not noticed. Finally the coil was changed, but the new module was destroyed. I just kept trying. My pal stopped over with his new performance distributor. We installed same and the engine started in a couple turns. There is now a new distributor coming to me. The engine sounds strong without a hint of any other needs. The oil pressure is good and the exhaust is clean. Gonna make some other changes for more torque and horse power. The first change will be the addition of water/alcohol into the air inlet. Later will be some LPG introduced into the air inlet. The supplements should raise the torque and horse power. The fuel economy will be much better too. Going to change all the wheels to 16 inch, removing the 16.5 wheels. This RV has a mostly destroyed interior so some interior work is needed. Frank


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Seriously, can't you put all the work dealing with the Swinger into ONE thread, instead of starting a new one every time you post?


----------

